# Homemade Tools



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

*Block plane and Joiner Plane*

Just playing around in the shop and came accross these planes. I made them a couple years ago, and really enjoyed it.

Nothing too fancy, and the basic plans came from a book on making hand planes.

They are a pleasure to use as the shavings come peeling through the throat opening. That nice whoosh sound that only planes make, and shavings thin enough to read through!














































​
And a polished surface that's left behind. So much satisfaction in using them, knowing you made them.

The block plane is maple and rosewood. The joiner plane is wenge, with a bloodwood wedge.

The blades are Hock purchased from Woodcraft.

For finishing them I left them submerged in a boiled linseed oil for about a day, let it dry out for a week, and did it again. The reason for that is so they don't take on any moisture and change dimensions by swelling or warping.

Adjusting the blade took a little getting used to, since I've only ever had to turn a knob to adjust a plane before.
With these tapping on the front or back of the body with a mallet raises and lowers the blade.

I came out with a better understanding of how planes work, and a couple nice tools in the process.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Block plane and Joiner Plane*
> 
> Just playing around in the shop and came accross these planes. I made them a couple years ago, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Lee - cool planes! How long is that joiner?


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Block plane and Joiner Plane*
> 
> Just playing around in the shop and came accross these planes. I made them a couple years ago, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


These look like they would be very comfortable in your hand? I also like your choice of woods. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Block plane and Joiner Plane*
> 
> Just playing around in the shop and came accross these planes. I made them a couple years ago, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Hi Dorje,

Since I'm not in the shop, I'm guessing 12", but you know how us guys are. LOL

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Block plane and Joiner Plane*
> 
> Just playing around in the shop and came accross these planes. I made them a couple years ago, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Hi Roger,

That's exactly how I shaped them. I keeped playing with them until they "felt" right. Then I put the finish on.

Sorry the wemge photos aren't better. The bloodwood wedge is fairly bright red, aagainst almost black wenge.

The boiled linseed oil really darkened them up.

Thanks for the comments,

Lee


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Block plane and Joiner Plane*
> 
> Just playing around in the shop and came accross these planes. I made them a couple years ago, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Lee,
These planes are beautiful, and I they work great - how can you go wrong. I'll bet your post here is going to inspire others (maybe me…) to want to craft some of their own planes.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Block plane and Joiner Plane*
> 
> Just playing around in the shop and came accross these planes. I made them a couple years ago, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Lee, just a great job on all. Would you happen to remember the book title?

These should be displayed prominently in your shop.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Block plane and Joiner Plane*
> 
> Just playing around in the shop and came accross these planes. I made them a couple years ago, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


I can just imagine the pleasure you get from using these tools that you made yourself…. 
and they are beautiful to look at as well


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Block plane and Joiner Plane*
> 
> Just playing around in the shop and came accross these planes. I made them a couple years ago, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom;

I highly recommend it. It's a fun project, yet has it's own challenges.

Great satisfaction in using them as well!

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Block plane and Joiner Plane*
> 
> Just playing around in the shop and came accross these planes. I made them a couple years ago, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Hi Panama;

I don't remember off the top of my head, but I'll find out and post it.

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Block plane and Joiner Plane*
> 
> Just playing around in the shop and came accross these planes. I made them a couple years ago, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Hello Debbie;

Yes, great fun in using them.

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Block plane and Joiner Plane*
> 
> Just playing around in the shop and came accross these planes. I made them a couple years ago, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Great planes Lee. I need to try making something like them.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Block plane and Joiner Plane*
> 
> Just playing around in the shop and came accross these planes. I made them a couple years ago, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Great planes Lee. I'm planning to make a couple in the near future. Need to order some blades from Hock. Yours provide great inspiration.

OS, the book is probably

Making & Mastering Wood Planes: Revised Edition (Paperback) by David Finck


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Block plane and Joiner Plane*
> 
> Just playing around in the shop and came accross these planes. I made them a couple years ago, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys;

Thanks for the comments.

That title sounds familiar Wayne.

Lee


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Block plane and Joiner Plane*
> 
> Just playing around in the shop and came accross these planes. I made them a couple years ago, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Lee, I've never really thought much about making my own planes, but is is obvious from your comments and those of others that there is a lot of satisfaction in doing so,

Very nice work, as always, Mate.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Block plane and Joiner Plane*
> 
> Just playing around in the shop and came accross these planes. I made them a couple years ago, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Hey Don;

Yes there is, and they're even smaller than "small wooden boxes".

They really are fun to make, because of all the different sizes and shapes, and wood chioces, plus when done YOU actually get to keep and use them, instead of someone else, like our usual projects.

I love that sound of the shavings peeling away from the board, and knowing I made it happen.

Thanks;

Lee


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Block plane and Joiner Plane*
> 
> Just playing around in the shop and came accross these planes. I made them a couple years ago, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful and must be a joy to use.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Block plane and Joiner Plane*
> 
> Just playing around in the shop and came accross these planes. I made them a couple years ago, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Thank you Os.

They are indeed!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

*Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*

I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.

I made up a few of these, some I gave away, others are still hanging around.

They're easy to make, and useful around the shop. Not to mention they look great and are a good use for small scraps of exotic woods.

The ones below don't have the leather contact cemented to the face of them. It's this leather that keeps them from marring the surface of the wood your hitting.





































​


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


cool. those are beautiful and functional. can't get much better than that.


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


I guess you do run out of tools to buy when you build your own. Those are very nice.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Lee a nice heft to them with the Lead shot. And they look great in person. Nice Job and thanls for the picnic.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Nice. I want to make a dead blow. I found the article or a plan at least


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Very cool looking, I love shop made tools.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


those are beautiful. definitely on my list of to-dos… just waiting to have enough scrap pieces for it … haha (I keep finding uses for all my scraps , and at the end of the job am left with nothing but 1×1x2 pieces… what the hell?!?)


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Hey Lee, those look fine.

How is the maple one hollowed out? Is the shot able to flow inside from end to end, or are there two seperate chambers? About how much shot does it take?

Steve


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


http://www.woodworkingonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/11/Joiners%20Mallet.pdf
This is a free link with very nice instructions. I might build me one of these, thanks Lee!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Hi denis;

Thank you;

These are great fun to make! Very useful, and it sure beats throwing away scraps of exotics.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Hi Josh;

That's no problem. Just buy newer models. lol

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Karson;

It was absolutely my pleasure!

Funny how we plan certain things to try, and then get side tracked to every thing but what we planned!

I think it's more enjoyable just to go with the flow.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Hi John;

I'm not sure if that's the same plan or not. But it sure looks good!

There are so many variations that can be made it's crazy.

It's rare that I spend a day in the shop without using mine. Even if it's just to knock some sense into me, or jar my memory loose!

In fact mine is probably ten years old and about time to replace it. (maybe retire it to a wall somewhere)

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Hi Purplev;

I missed you joining up so WELCOME to LJ's.

I like your signature line.

If all your scraps are that small. you're doing something right.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve;

They're handy and fun to make for sure.

The center layer is actually two pieces, one on either end of the handle. One end of the piece is flat and becomes the face. The other end is cut on an angle, which locks the handle in when the wedges are driven into the end of the handle.

It has a hole about 1" in both pieces. These holes are filed most of the way with pellets from a pellet gun. (available in a sporting goods store).

If you fill them to much the extra whack from the shot moving will be lost and reduce the effectiveness.

I'm sure you'll enjoy making these.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Hi Damian;

You can make a few to match your bench.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Hi PaBull,

Yup, that's the one alright!

I'm surprised you were able to find it.

Now I'm going to make some new ones too!

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Great work!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Thanks Callum

Lee


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Man, they are easy to make? You say your giving them away?

Seriously, very cool. Great idea!


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Beautiful looking, but who wants to beat up exotic woods? Great idea I never thought of. I was also wondering how much weight is added?.... but you said it had to be loose?
Thanks for the post Lee.
Dave


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Hi Tex;

Yeah they're pretty simple to do. I'd say I'll mail you one, but with so many members here I'd be creating a monster for sure!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave;

If you leave it a little loose you can make music with it too!

Lee


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Great looking mallets Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


HI grumpy;

You know those posters that say bang head here. People mount them on a wall somewhere.

Well these mallets are portable!

Thank you;

Lee


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Lee, those look great! ... I've got plenty of scraps laying around, I'll have to put this on my list of "to do's".

Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Hi Martin;

I hope this is on the short list!

Have fun.

Lee


----------



## jude (Aug 3, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


pretty! but i think i'd rather hang one as wall art rather than use it!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Hi Jude;

Glad to hear / read you're still kicking around here. Any furniture pictures yet?

Happy Fourth on the Seventh.

Lee


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Beautiful tools Lee; a joy to behold. I just realised I need more mallets!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Those look great! I need to make a few. They look like short, fun projects that I'll get a lot of use out of. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


*Great looking mallets Lee!*

This is something thats been on my list for a long time.

I've also been going to try a carving mallet with lead shot in it.

*I have an have a list in my head from here to infinity.* <;O)


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Thank you YorkshireStewert;

Yeah I'm down to three, I have to make some too!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve;

Your right they are quick fun projects that are real handy.

The one I use daily must be about 10 years old, so they do last, even with heavy use.

Enjoy;

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Hello Dick;

I know the feeling about the list.

They're a pleasure to make and you can be pretty creative regarding the woods used.

Maybe there should be a lumber jocks mallet challenge.

Lee


----------



## benomatic42 (Oct 21, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Wooden Dead Blow Mallets*
> 
> I saw an article in a woodworking magazine, maybe it was shop notes, on making wooden mallets that were filled with lead pallets.
> 
> ...


Lee,

Thanks for the inspiration. Finally got around to it:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/8886

I bought leather, but haven't added it yet.

-b


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

*Attaching the leather*

Hi All,

A question I received on attaching the leather to the face of the mallets.

I thought I would pass it on.

Q.

Hi Lee;

I saw you used contact cement for the leather-end-grain adhesion. I am not really familiar with it (I have read about the dry and press methods of application), but assume it does better against end grain?

Have you had any problems w/ the leather peeling off, or are there other adhesives worth trying? (I had been considering cyanoacrylate, since I have that on hand…)

A.

The reason to use contact cement for this is the very same reason not to use it on veneers.

It remains flexible. Super glue is brittle after hardening and using the mallet will break the rigid glue line, and allow the leather to come off.

The first mallet I made, at least ten years ago still has the original leather glue to it, and that was using contact cement.

I sent one of the mallets I showed in the pictures to Jude. When I attached the leather to the face a couple weeks ago I used a non water based contact, applied a coat to each surface and allowed it to dry. I then second coated both surfaces and allowed that to dry.

With the leather laying on the bench, glue side up i pressed the face of the mallet onto it. Than I whacked it against the bench a couple times. Using my scalpel I cut the leather around the outside edge of the leather. Then using a spinning and rocking motioned I worked the edges tight to the wood. This will never come off!

I hope I didn't get carried away in my description.

Lee


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Attaching the leather*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


Nice information. Thanks for sharing Lee.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Attaching the leather*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


I agree totally. It worked for me too. My wife unit dedicated an old pair of shoes for the leather to my mallet. This allows her to replace them without guilt.

I also suggest to chamfer the edges of the mallet before the leather. This will also 'soften the blow'.

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Attaching the leather*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


Hi Guys;

I tend to round the faces slightly, as they are much less likely to mar your work.

Actually, using the scalpel, I trim the leather on a bevel also. Just looks better.

Lee


----------



## Sir_Robert (Feb 17, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Attaching the leather*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


Has anyone tried hide glue on leather? Contact cement gets crusty while hide glue remains pliable. Not sure how it would behave for leather. Just asking the question.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Attaching the leather*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


That's a great tip, Lee, Thanks!!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Attaching the leather*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


Hi Sir Robert.

Great question. I have no idea how hide glue would work.

If you try it let me know. My curiosity is piqued now.

Lee.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

LeeJ said:


> *Attaching the leather*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


I believe hide glue would do the job in terms of adhesion, and would probably last quite a while. One note of caution: we use it in violin seams because it tends to be brittle. When maple wants to go one direction and spruce another, the glue line is supposed to give, which it often does with a fair report! That could be a downside, but the upside is that all you have to do is slather a little warm glue on the old and Bob's your uncle. Another thought there, however, is that hide glue is water based. That will have implications in terms of the leather finding it's equilibrium in your environment. I think I'm voting for the contact cement.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Attaching the leather*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


Thanks Lee. All that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Attaching the leather*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


Thanks Tex.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Attaching the leather*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


Hi Grumpy,

Thank you, it's somewhat rare for me to make any sense

Lee


----------



## jude (Aug 3, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Attaching the leather*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


The mallet Lee sent me is quite stunning. I've posted a photo and article on Toologics about it (and yep, threw in the now famous Ezee-Feed System link ;0)
http://www.toologics.com/News/Cool_Tools/Dead_Blow_Mallets_20080801875.html


----------



## jude (Aug 3, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Attaching the leather*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


and yup, I keep it within reach of my computer, on a shelf above my desk.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

LeeJ said:


> *Attaching the leather*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


Hi Jude;

Thank you for this. I should send you some more stuff!!

Remember to start out softly. I'm at the point I can use a sledge hammer, as long as it has a leather pad. lol

Lee


----------

